# ryobi engines



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I Was Wondering Why You See The Old Ryobi Power Heads Like The 725r On Most Of The Cheap Trimmers On Mtd Poulan And Mcculloch Trimmers When You Go Into Places Such As Lowes ,homedepot And Tractor Supply You See These Engines Alot ,they Are And Old Design But Are On New Trimmers I Thank It Is Just The Cost It's Cheaper To Make And The Longevity Of The Engine Last Longer And Is Proven To Last In Past History .they Meet Emmissions By The Carb Being Calibrated And Machined To Epa Standards This Is Why I Thank They Are Still Around.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They are still around, because they are market driven products. People who won't or can't spend the additional cost on better higher quality products that have more development dollars invested in them. Husqvarna, Echo, Shindiawa, Stihl, Maruyama, are some of the companies that invest a lot of money into research and development of newer cleaner and more efficient designs, that are much more durable then the engines Ryobi, Poulan, Homelite etc. use. 

Premium line products will outlast the cheaper ones many times over, are more fuel efficient and produce less emissions when used. For the most part, people are just to "cheap" and continue to purchase the less expensive.

You get what you pay for in the end!


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

I think it's amazing that you can even buy a gasoline powered weeder for less than $70 new. I've been using the old Ryobi 31cc and newer versions by MTD as model aircraft engines and am very pleased at their power, reliability and simplicity.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have fixed and repaired many weed eaters, homelites and many other consumer grade weed trimmers over the years and not one has been able to compare to the power and quality of my Echo trimmer. 

The way I see it, its pointless to buy any consumer grade products because in the long run you will loose money. 

Weed Eater at Walmart $99 lifespan 1-3years if your lucky
purchase a new one each time one breaks for the next 20 years.

Purchase a Stihl or Echo for $250, lifespan 10-20 years (I've seen greater)
Do the math...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

While it is true that a better grade unit will last longer, there is no reason that a consumer grade unit will not last 10 years with proper care and use. My weedeater Ultralight ($69 at wallyworld) is currently 8 years old and my Poulan based 25cc blower is 6 years old. IMHO, most comsumers misuse and do not properly care for their L&G equipment.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> While it is true that a better grade unit will last longer, there is no reason that a consumer grade unit will not last 10 years with proper care and use. My weedeater Ultralight ($69 at wallyworld) is currently 8 years old and my Poulan based 25cc blower is 6 years old. IMHO, most comsumers misuse and do not properly care for their L&G equipment.


Yes, but you work at a Sears repair center and know how to take care of your Weedeater/Poulan/Craftsman thing. Most consumers do not, as you said.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

justin3 said:


> I have fixed and repaired many weed eaters, homelites and many other consumer grade weed trimmers over the years and not one has been able to compare to the power and quality of my Echo trimmer.
> 
> The way I see it, its pointless to buy any consumer grade products because in the long run you will loose money.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna send all the home cheapo crap your way from now on. I'm tired of working on it. LOL I had a guy with an XL-12 saw last summer (it ran, just had a wiggly crank and vacuum leak) want me to put crank bearings in it, but of the 8 key parts I needed 5 were NLA. I gave my SuperEZ away years ago, but my dad's 1977 Stihl 020 still runs.
Durable goods index sits typically at 4 years, meaning that's the avg. you'd expect to get from box-store units. They actually do us a favor when that stuff dies prematurely and they want (AND CAN afford) something better. I'll stick to selling RedMax & Stihl, but being an MTD dealer does bring the people in!!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> I'm gonna send all the home cheapo crap your way from now on. I'm tired of working on it. LOL I had a guy with an XL-12 saw last summer (it ran, just had a wiggly crank and vacuum leak) want me to put crank bearings in it, but of the 8 key parts I needed 5 were NLA. I gave my SuperEZ away years ago, but my dad's 1977 Stihl 020 still runs.
> Durable goods index sits typically at 4 years, meaning that's the avg. you'd expect to get from box-store units. They actually do us a favor when that stuff dies prematurely and they want (AND CAN afford) something better. I'll stick to selling RedMax & Stihl, but being an MTD dealer does bring the people in!!


paul to bad i was not on here back then


----------



## 70T/A (Sep 3, 2008)

The Ryobis and Weedeaters use a half crank and one crank bearing. That is why the starter is in the front and the Echoes and Stihls use a full crank with the starter on one side and PTO on the other. Pay more get more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

*****to 30yeartech: Homelite went out of business and were bought out by some chinese company.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

EricSpencer said:


> *****to 30yeartech: Homelite went out of business and were bought out by some chinese company.


Homelite did not go out of business, they sold out... (TTI parent company) 

But you can still purchase units made by Homelite, so I don't know what you are referring to, as there is still product manufactured and marketed under the Homelite brand name, but it's no longer Textron.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Homelite did not go out of business, they sold out... (TTI parent company)
> 
> But you can still purchase units made by Homelite, so I don't know what you are referring to, as there is still product manufactured and marketed under the Homelite brand name, but it's no longer Textron.


I heard tell they had to pull a s**tload of units from CA shelves as they weren't compliant, and sold them to a company in S. America! I'll miss how XL12's ran and performed, but not much else about the line, expecially the ST trimmers with the engine down the bottom and fuel-tank handle ARGH!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> I heard tell they had to pull a s**tload of units from CA shelves as they weren't compliant, and sold them to a company in S. America! I'll miss how XL12's ran and performed, but not much else about the line, expecially the ST trimmers with the engine down the bottom and fuel-tank handle ARGH!!


Yep, I remember those.... What a POS they were. I remember how the the throttle cable was the ground circuit to kill the engine. If you forgot to attach the ground wire to the carburetor and touched the handle when trying to kill it, it would warm your soul!


----------

